# How often do you go fishing?



## bradstevo (Oct 16, 2013)

How often do you go fishing on average per week and how long?


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Since moving to brisbane once a month for about 5 or 6 hours but in port stephens at least twice a week for 8 hours plus hence why im movin back


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I live on a farm, so from now to Christmas we will not be able to go. But after harvest we go fishing every week to two weeks.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

As often as possible, however it is dependent on so many variables that the frequency of trips ranges from two a week to one a month. 
I get a bit antsy when I haven't got out for over a week or two.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have missed 2 weekends this year not fishing both when I was crook as a dog. One doughnut this year too. 
My goal is to fish every weekend next year without a doughnut. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Phil


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I fish near on every W/E and both days if the weather is good enough - I had 3 W/Es away from fishing in a row around Oct due to wind ( We have had some wrough weather of late )

I would say 6 - 8 hours would be a std trip on the yak with quite offen longer days in the saddle

I know last friday we did 13, 1/2 hours but came in for lunch and to put fish on ice after the first 8 hours
the sunday before was 11, 1/2 hours without getting off the yak


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Once a week if possible. 
Feed of flatties is usual target, yak or dinghy (a plastic one with motor  if I have company. 
Sometimes the yak, midweek if working weekends.
Will head to the highland lakes for 2-3 days about 3-4 times a year with yak and boat.
Usually fish 5-6 hours depending on daylight length, waether/wind and amount of catch.
The weather is probably the most annoying limiting factor :-(
Cheers.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

One of the only plusses about being retired... can go fishing all day any day! 

But limit myself to 3 times a week for up to 8/9hours... tuff work, but some-ones' gotta do it! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

used to fish evryday 3to4 hrs a day i reached a point were i got board of cacthing heaps of fish so i went to golf now i play golf evryday and go fishing once evry few months i may go fishing for redfin next weekend.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

About once every 2 months at the moment


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> About once every 2 months at the moment


eagle4031 aka the occasional angler!! 

Jimbo


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > About once every 2 months at the moment
> ...


Yes ---- a symptom of changing jobs and house maintenance.
soon to change


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

two times a week usually 4-8 hrs but depends where and what for


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Once a month, if that. Just don't have enough spare time.

I always have a bit of time off over the summer and then it will be every second day.
When I do go its usually for 8-9 hours, I try to make the most of it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Summer- At least once a week, lots of week nights

Winter - Once a fortnight


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Not often enough

Full time job and a toddler ...

Plus my wife expects me to spend time with her - whats up with that?


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Work is the limiting factors for most of us I guess. But you don t work both days and nights right so you can always do an early paddle for a couple of hours or a late arvo/night session (that possibility is usually greatly reduce if wife and kids are waiting for you for dinner). 
I guess I get down the water as often as I need, can t spend more than 2 weeks without dipping a line. Some weeks I might be out 3 to 4 times for 2 to 6hours and some I might just go once for 4 to 8 hours. However, it doesn t mean that I m catching fish, there s always the odd one jumping on my hook by mistake though !


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

At least once a week for the fix


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

Hardly ever. According to my diary, only 150 times since April. Must have some double-session to make up for lost time.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

It varies. In the colder months it's few and far between fishing sessions and I haven't been fishing in 4 months cos I've been overseas. Once December comes, summer fishing usually means a couple of times a week. At worst, from nowish till April I try to average once a week for a minimum of 3 hours.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

It varies. In the colder months it's few and far between fishing sessions and I haven't been fishing in 4 months cos I've been overseas. Once December comes, summer fishing usually means a couple of times a week. At worst, from nowish till April I try to average once a week for a minimum of 3 hours.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm
there is an echo on this site


----------

